# Can anyone help with black/gray color issue with Epson/Cobra Ink?



## leslie1023 (Mar 19, 2015)

I have been using my Epson printer with cobra inks with no problems for a few weeks now. A couple days ago a blue item I had printed off, but I thought it was just a glitch. Tonight, my gray dog tag would print about half way down correctly, then end up with a blue tint to it. I printed a color chart and only the bottom three colors seem to have an issue. Does anyone know what's going and and can anyone help me correct this? I would greatly appreciate any advice! Thanks!


----------



## hextex (Jul 20, 2008)

What does the nozzle check look like?


----------



## leslie1023 (Mar 19, 2015)

Nozzle check looks fine, I cleaned the heads.


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

leslie1023 said:


> Nozzle check looks fine, I cleaned the heads.


you didn't run out of ink in the CISS and now the cart might be low or out?


----------



## leslie1023 (Mar 19, 2015)

I forgot to mention that I am using refillable cartridges, not the CIS. I've barely printed anything with it, I wouldn't think it would be out of ink. Will the ink levels the printer says match what's actually in these cartridges or be relatively close?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

leslie1023 said:


> I forgot to mention that I am using refillable cartridges, not the CIS. I've barely printed anything with it, I wouldn't think it would be out of ink. Will the ink levels the printer says match what's actually in these cartridges or be relatively close?


No. It will depend on the refillable cartridges capacity vs the OEM capcity. My 1430 refillables only hold 9ml and the OEM are 13ml so you have to keep an eye on it.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

If the cartridges got too depleted they may need to be reprimed when you refill them. There's a small chamber in the cartridge that needs to be full of ink. Richard has some videos that demonstrate the process.


----------



## leslie1023 (Mar 19, 2015)

The black cartridge was about half empty so I put more ink in and that didn't help. Will it being half out of ink cause it to need to be reprimed? The video says it should never have to be reprimed. I don't have a syringe that big to try it with so I guess I'll have to wait until I can get one. Thanks to everyone trying to help me. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## mgtGrafix (Feb 24, 2014)

Has there been any changes to your profile? Which one are you using? A call to Richard at Cobra might help if you already havent done that


----------



## leslie1023 (Mar 19, 2015)

There have been no changes to my profile. I did send Richard an e-mail with the pictures I posted here. He just responded that my print appears to look good before transfering, and I responded with a couple of different/better pictures and tried to explain better what was happening. He has not responded back yet.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Leslie, Good luck on getting a syringe...check out my post here, it was an adventure but I was in a hurry. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t530649.html


----------



## leslie1023 (Mar 19, 2015)

Lol. Luckily I live in the Midwest so I just went to my local farm supply store and got a syringe. I haven't tried it yet though so I'm not sure if it will fit in the cartridge. It looks like it will.


----------



## mgtGrafix (Feb 24, 2014)

What does your color chart test print look like.


----------



## leslie1023 (Mar 19, 2015)

This is what the bottom colors were looking like. Everything else looked fine. I've been messing with the profiles and it seems to be printing better now. I don't understand why it would just randomly start printing wrong since I hadn't changed them, but oh well. I just did a test print and it looks like it's finally working right again so hopefully it keeps working. Onece again, thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## mgtGrafix (Feb 24, 2014)

Great news!!!!


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

leslie1023 said:


> Lol. Luckily I live in the Midwest so I just went to my local farm supply store and got a syringe. I haven't tried it yet though so I'm not sure if it will fit in the cartridge. It looks like it will.


Good for you and glad you got your colors looking better.


----------

